
Gallery of Early Computers (1940s – 1960s) - skilled
https://royal.pingdom.com/retro-delight-gallery-of-early-computers-1940s-1960s/
======
holri
In response to the "Whirlwind" Heinz Zemanek built the "Mailüfterl" in Vienna
at that time. "Mailüfterl" is a Viennese slang word for a very soft breeze
that is typical in May in Vienna. The understatement parody hint of this
naming is also typical Viennese humor.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail%C3%BCfterl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail%C3%BCfterl)

------
antt
The Eastern Block computers are completely missing:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_computing_in_the_So...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_computing_in_the_Soviet_Union#Early_history)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_computer_hardware_i...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_computer_hardware_in_Soviet_Bloc_countries)

Probably the most interesting: [http://www.computer-
museum.ru/english/setun.htm](http://www.computer-museum.ru/english/setun.htm)

------
teddyh
None of the images are shown, due to mixed-content rotection, since this page
uses (and redirects to) HTTPS, but the links to the images are HTTP links.

(What is extra silly is that the image links themselves redirect to HTTPS!)

------
jmclnx
I did not realize the H200 was that old, that was the system we had the first
computer class I ever took. The school got it for free from Honeywell.

------
netman21
Was hoping to see the LINC-8, my first computer. That came out in 1964 as a
commercial offering meant for labs.

------
crustycoder
And no mention of the world's first stored computer, the one Alan Turing wrote
code for:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Baby](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Baby)

~~~
jonsen
_Please note that these are just a sample; there are plenty we didn’t include
(in order to make this a blog post and not a book )._

